# Computer turns itself on automatically



## Victor (Aug 20, 2017)

At night usually my laptop Dell turns itself on all by itself?
I have to get up from bed to turn it off. I don't understand.
After I turn it off, 6-7 hours later it goes back on.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2017)

If you are using Windows.  All the controls for turning the computer on and off are in the Display Settings.

I'm using Windows XP.  Start>Settings>Control Panel> Display

Other Windows might be different.  But that's where you control the on and off periods.


----------



## Deucemoi (Aug 20, 2017)

I believe there are other settings in the bios/cmos for ethernet/modem turn on and/or hybernation.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> I believe there are other settings in the bios/cmos for ethernet/modem turn on and/or hybernation.



Yes but that's a little more complicated.  To just set the on off period isn't that big a deal.

Mine is on all the time.  I never turn it off.  The screen goes dark and that's about it.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2017)

Mine does that after it has installed automatic updates, but not any other time.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Mine does that after it has installed automatic updates, but not any other time.



I turned off the automatic updates and only ask for notifications so that I may choose what updates I want.


----------



## Steve LS (Aug 20, 2017)

There's a setting in the BOIS. "Wake on LAN" or "Wake up on LAN".
Make sure it's off.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> There's a setting in the BOIS. "Wake on LAN" or "Wake up on LAN".
> Make sure it's off.



If you are not experienced with the BIOS don't go near it.

Go into the display, click on settings, and Power and set the power to the computer there.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 21, 2017)

I restart mine when I am through. I seldom turn it off.  Its ready when I am. Otherwise the screensaver is on of the 'grands"


----------



## Victor (Aug 21, 2017)

I have Windows 7 and no display screen. I have a control panel and I still don't see how to
fix this problem. Does it have to do with stopping the updates?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2017)

Victor said:


> I have Windows 7 and no display screen. I have a control panel and I still don't see how to
> fix this problem. Does it have to do with stopping the updates?


Nothing to do with updates.

I don't have Win7 but here is a link to the power options.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/windows-7-power-options-sleep-modes-explained/


----------



## kburra (Aug 21, 2017)

Just close the lid...fixed


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2017)

kburra said:


> Just close the lid...fixed



True. But you can't peek. It's like the refrigerator.  How do you know the light goes out when you close the door?


----------



## Steve LS (Aug 21, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> If you are not experienced with the BIOS don't go near it.
> 
> Go into the display, click on settings, and Power and set the power to the computer there.



Even if it fixes the problem?
You can make all the changes you want in the BIOS and chose to EXIT_ *without*_ saving those changes.

Also, if you totally screw up the Bios settings you can reboot the computer, go to the BIOS and reset to the default settings, F9, in the BIOS, on my computer.


Come on @Camper6, this isn't a big deal.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> Even if it fixes the problem?
> You can make all the changes you want in the BIOS and chose to EXIT_ *without*_ saving those changes.
> 
> Also, if you totally screw up the Bios settings you can reboot the computer, go to the BIOS and reset to the default settings, F9, in the BIOS, on my computer.
> ...



It is a big deal for an inexperienced person. You can totally screw up your settings. Most computer users never go there and don't even know how to get into the BIOS. You are using a cannon to shoot a mouse. It's not necessary if all you want to do is power off your laptop so it doesn't come on again till you want it to.  You don't have to go into the BIOS to do that.


----------



## kburra (Aug 21, 2017)

In the Power Options window, click the Choose what *closing the lid* does link on the left sidebar. Here *you* can choose what your power buttons do on your computer, as well as *what happens* when *you* shut the *lid*. *You* can select to Do nothing, Sleep, Hibernate, or Shut down!!
Easy peasy!!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2017)

Good advice. Windows 10 I presume.

The poster asking for advice has Windows 7.

I don't have either.


----------



## Steve LS (Aug 22, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> It is a big deal for an inexperienced person. You can totally screw up your settings. Most computer users never go there and don't even know how to get into the BIOS. You are using a cannon to shoot a mouse. It's not necessary if all you want to do is power off your laptop so it doesn't come on again till you want it to.  You don't have to go into the BIOS to do that.


*
"Wake-on-LAN* (*WoL*) _.....................  allows a computer to be turned on or awakened by a network message.__The message is usually sent to the target computer by a program executed on a device connected to the same *local area network such as a * smartphone."

_A WoL issue is a *possibility* in a computer turning on by itself if another network device as simple as a cell phone is set up incorrectly using god knows what settings on god knows which APP was installed on a phone or tablet or other device on the network.

I would be remiss not to mention this and to suggest checking these settings.
@Victor, do what you want and good luck.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2017)

I think we can safely assume on the laptop described that no one went into the BIOS and changed anything.


----------

